# What do you think?



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

I did a new comission 
so much fuzzy fuzzy mane!!
also excuse the line running across the centre, trouble of doing an A3 image and having an A4 scanner!! haha


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks great! I would be proud of that


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you  here is anouther i did for a friend the other day


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful, you have a lot of talent!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're definitely talented. Beautiful work.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh they are both fantastic!!! Your clients should be very thrilled! Great job!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I love that first one, especially his fuzzy forelock! You really captured the look on his face.


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

I love them both!!! very different, just gorgeous detail and imaginative LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Both are excellent! I like the second one in particular because of the very brave use of darks and lights and the way you used the outline in white, then black. YOu are replicating the image, but using artistic lisense to make it BETTER.

Great work!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow they are amazing! Would like to see some more for sure


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you guys  
It means a LOT!!

Trying to get started as an Illustrator is proving hard haha.. i dont have any new ones of horses, im currently sketching my parents dogs..but here are some recent images of other animals 

These were for Dartmoor Zoological Park.


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh and these were for 'world ocean day'


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

picture overload i know, im sorryyyyy!!

But i will keep this updated with bits i create...And will be doing more horsey things 

Right now im off out for a ride whilst the weather is decent!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice job  I love the pony on the first post


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

That cheetah, omg. I love it! The way you made the black facial markings run like "tears" down the page is really gorgeous.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow there amazing!


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks guys  
The big cats have such striking markings, easy to depict in ink 

After i have drawn up some things for dartmoor zoo, and the bob dog sketch, what do you guys think i should do? Id like to do something striking and horsey, just need the pics to do so.. i have so much free time now im not at uni its unreal haha.

but here is some other animal related artwork in the mean time..

The spirit pic was the first time playing with my graphics tablet haha


----------



## Andieve (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow...those are stunning


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, adore the ink bear and Cheetah!!!! Just amazing


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

if you want something striking and horsey, I'm sure one of the members here can give you a picture...  If you like it, this is one of my favourite pictures of my horse Éowyn but I hate how dirty she is and the fence post in the way. No pressure, though!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, I'll play too! Here's JJ, my TB. Please excuse the shoddiness of the picture; I was using an old phone camera.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really like this one:










I work in black and white mostly, myself, using ink washes. So, naturally, I am impressed with this one and the other B/W ones. Your technical skill is very impressive. I wonder, did you take some training in watercolors? I have never had any training in it, so I am amazed at the great techniques I see and need to learn more about how it's done. 
Your style is fresh and expressive, without unnecessary detail or weight. Love it!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Excellent job you're very talented!!


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

its all amazing!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh god, I LOVE your work! I would totally buy some of your pieces. They are so expressive, and unique... Beautifully done. I really like the seal... such a amazing piece of art.


----------



## abi (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys! sorry i havn't been on here and updated for a while, I had a comission come in which needed to be completed pretty urgently, then I also did an A3 piece of my mums dog for her birthday which is coming up next week 

Tinyliny - Iv never been trained in watercolour, I started using inks late last year and found that I could figure where the different shades should be and would land. I love the fact that one patch could either ruin or make an image, and how versatile it is!

Gallop on - I do comissions  haha


Anyway guys... Iv attached the pic I did of my mums dog bob, and also the comission for a logo design (she wanted a woman with flowers and doves to represent peace).
Also attached is a very very quick sketch of my favourite actress zooey deschanel, I gave myself 45 mins to an hour this morning to play with inks to create hair 
And lastly,I started a pic for Failbhe, it is NOWHERE near finished i'm sorry  I had a lot on the past few weeks!

Also the quality on two of them is a bit poop as i broke the scanner haha whoops


----------

